# RIP Black Sterling , a friesian of a lifetime



## janna weir (Nov 28, 2020)

Black Sterling


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what happened? was he yours? I'm so sorry for your loss, he looks truly stunning.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

I agree with @tinyliny he looks amazing! His tail is amazing. I am so sorry that he is gone. It's hard when a loved pet dies.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

So sorry also. How old was he?

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## thepancakepony (Nov 13, 2020)

I am sorry for your loss. He was truly beautiful.


----------



## MuCao (Nov 27, 2020)

He has such a powerful presence. My condolences...


----------

